# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Treating Hair Loss - Spencer Kobren Discusses The Dangers of The "One Size Fits All"

## tbtadmin

Most hair loss sufferers will try anything to treat their hair loss. Whether its lotions or positions, surgical hair restoration or non surgical intervention, men and women dealing with hair loss are desperate to stop the painful process, and to try to move on with their lives.Sadly, many in the hair loss industry prey on [...]

More...

----------


## CurlyBlonde

dang

----------


## PayDay

WOW! That is so compelling to listen to. I remember the days when I used to just listen to Spencer Kobren's voice on the radio here in New York and thought to myself this guy is like the hair loss whisperer. :Smile:  It was and still is such a therapeutic experience for me to listen. Even though I think it's really cool to watch him and now him and Joe Tillman on video, there was always something about just listening to his voice when his show was on late on night on Sundays that helped me feel better and more prepared for my week. He's a very powerful and very calming presence. His show really changed my life or maybe I should say helped be gain my life back.

----------

